# Honda HS828 Transmission Stopped working???



## norcalstew (Dec 11, 2015)

I had to replace the collar that the height adjustment plate rides on so I tilted the blower forward and rested the back on a round of fire wood to give me easy access to the plate and parts I needed access to. The machine was tilted to approx 45deg. and left overnight. I fixed the plate and put the machine back flat on the ground and gave it 20 or so min. just to let the engine oil settle if need be before starting up. Started up and now my trans. is not working??? The fluid shows to the bottom level on the reservoir. Could I have introduced air into the line? When I removed the cap, I engage the trans and can see a slight pulse in the fluid like something is happening but no movement in trans. Worked just fine when I pulled into the shop for adjustment plate repair???


----------



## norcalstew (Dec 11, 2015)

OMG!!! I'm an idiot. Disregard this please. I switched the engage to disengage. Didn't even know that was there. Feeling dumb haha.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

norcalstew said:


> OMG!!! I'm an idiot. Disregard this please. I switched the engage to disengage. Didn't even know that was there. Feeling dumb haha.


don't worry about it. very common for this to happen. that is the first thing I ask when this happens. now you can perhaps help someone if this happens to them.


----------

